

Ask HN: HN for non-techies? - itry

What do you guys consider the most "non-geek" site that has the same or a similar format to HN?<p>I constantly rave about HN to my friends, but nobody is interested in the contents here. Wouldnt this format also work for other news?
======
jaebrown
I believe you may to want to state the subject matter that you would like to
get your friends engaged with. If it's stuff like SEO, social media, CPC and
business, then try inbound.org. Other then that a sub-reddit around specific
content may be your only shot. There are sub-reddits for just about
everything. Once you create an account and choose your sub-reddits, that is
all you see.

------
tnorthcutt
Metafilter + Ask Metafilter.

~~~
sciurus
Seconding this.

<http://www.metafilter.com/>

<http://ask.metafilter.com/>

~~~
pasbesoin
With some reservation... fearful of it becoming "overrun".

------
jstanley
Isn't reddit basically what you're thinking about?

~~~
itry
Reddit is MUCH too geeky for my non-techie friends. Also it doesnt look
civilized like HN. It looks like one big confusing mess of untrustworthy
chaos. And it doesnt look intelligent. My friends are not interested in cat
photos and celebrity gossip.

~~~
merqumab
Unsubscribe from the default subreddits and you'll find more intelligent
discourse.

------
JacksonGariety
You should check out TL: <http://thelist.io>

Same format, only less tech-focused.

